# Do you have a crush on a SAS member?



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Well, do you?

Don't name names.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I will answer honestly.

I did, years ago. She no longer posts here. She let me down as gracefully as she could, and clearly wasn't interested in a relationship, with me at least.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Last thread got locked, something to keep in mind.

As for me, nope, though there are a couple who do make my heart beat fast when they post a pic (which is rarely, *sobs*).


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Why would something like this get locked?

As long as you're not using this site as a dating site, what is the issue?

And lots of members have met their significant others here. Back in 2007, we had a SAS couple that went off and got married. They both no longer post here.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

AussiePea said:


> Last thread got locked, something to keep in mind.


That's okay, I live dangerously.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Why would something like this get locked?
> 
> As long as you're not using this site as a dating site, what is the issue?
> 
> And lots of members have met their significant others here. Back in 2007, we had a SAS couple that went off and got married. They both no longer post here.


It can become a popularity contest (which is a sensitive issue for some people since this is a site for social anxiety.) As long as people don't name names though, I can't see why it would be a problem.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

:yes


----------



## SapphicDysphoria (Aug 24, 2014)

Hmmm...maybe a little. But just from a distance.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes, but I really should get over it, as it's a bit hopeless. I guess I just like torturing myself. :lol


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

I don't even know how to have a crush anymore.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

minimized said:


> I don't even know how to have a crush anymore.


I didn't know you could consciously make yourself have one. How did you ever manage that? Usually it just happens, like some girl comes by and you say "Damn that booty be fine!" or something along those lines and badabing badaboom. There it is.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

Not really. There are a few female SAS forum members that I'm fond of, and wouldn't mind meeting in real life, but I don't think I'd call them crushes though.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

*Raises hand

The poll should have included
Yes - And they are aware of my feelings


----------



## Cenarius (Aug 2, 2014)

I have a huge crush on a girl here, but I'm pretty sure she hates me. Or at least strongly dislikes me.


----------



## Violet Romantic (Aug 3, 2014)

KyleInSTL said:


> *Raises hand
> 
> The poll should have included
> Yes - And they are aware of my feelings


:high5


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

Nah. No one has submitted any application forms.


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

scooby said:


> Nah. No one has submitted any application forms.


I tried to submit them, but they got lost in the mail.


----------



## zoslow (Jun 2, 2014)

No but wouldn't mind having one as long as the feeling was mutual.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I had a crush back in January/February, she doesn't really post much, but no crushes since. There are girls I think are cute or have a personality I'm drawn to but it's more of an observation than an infatuation.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> I tried to submit them, but they got lost in the mail.


That might be why I haven't received any. Possibly an incorrect mailing address listed. I'll have my receptionist take care of the error and get in contact with you. 
If not, send the application over at careers.ilovescooby.gov.au


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

No.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

Wonder if it'd backfire if someone said they had a crush on someone else here who then proceeded to post a large no :b

As for me, not really, Theres a few girls I can speak to, seem to relate to, get on with? I wouldn't even mind meeting up with them as perhaps friends. But crushes no, I only have one of them about once every 10 years anyway


----------



## spiritedaway (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah but I know for certain they don't like me back. Even if they did, the distance between us would be far to large anyway. So it's completely hopeless anyway haha


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

No.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Through SAS posts? A couple years ago I guess, but it was nothing serious. Just kinda like, "wow... if this person was lived near me I would date the hell out of them". I've come to learn it's pretty foolish for myself to develop "crushes" on on-line personas.


----------



## Amethyst Forest (Jul 29, 2012)

:no I can't say that I've ever had a crush on anybody here. Usually, I need to get to know someone at least somewhat before I'm "able" to develop a crush on them. (I put the word "able" in quotes because I still have no control over when I form a crush on someone -- it's still one of those things that just happens -- I just have to know the person first.)


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

No.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

I have a crush on everybody.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

.


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

Nah.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately the feeling won't fully go away and I don't know why.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

How have the mods not locked this yet?


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I do...

...not have a crush on anyone.


----------



## Fiale (Aug 27, 2014)

Nah...haven't found any cute mountain girls just yet. =p

I didn't really join the site for -that- anyway, although it would be a nice bonus if it does happen.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

Thankfully, no. It'd just be a series of letdowns and sadness because odds are nothing will come of it just from distance alone.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'd love to. I could use an unhealthy distraction right now.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

laysiaj said:


> I have a crush on everybody.


Me too to a more or lesser degree...


----------



## Charmeleon (Aug 5, 2010)

Lots of attractive members on here yes but I don't let myself crush on anyone. I already have enough problems as is and the last thing I'd want right now is to have a crush.

So no.


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> How have the mods not locked this yet?


Is this against the rules or something?


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

ImBrittany said:


> Is this against the rules or something?


popularity contests are frowned upon keep it diplomatic..


----------



## ImBrittany (Nov 2, 2013)

blue2 said:


> popularity contests are frowned upon keep it diplomatic..


Oh. Well, it's not much of a popularity contest if we don't name names. I mean, right?


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

Nope. 

There are some cute guys on here, but anit nobody got time for unrequited love.


----------



## IndigoPena (Jul 30, 2014)

It depends on what the meaning of the word "is" is...


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

:mushy yeah


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

anomnomnom said:


> Wonder if it'd backfire if someone said they had a crush on someone else here who then proceeded to post a large no :b


Err, this happened to me, which is why I advise not doing it. Only people who were around here in 2011 and 2012, and remember me under my previous S/N, will remember.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

No. Maybe a little.


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

That Rixy guy sure does give me the tingles.


----------



## laysiaj (Jun 28, 2014)

IndigoPena said:


> It depends on what the meaning of the word "is" is...


:clap


----------



## donzen (May 13, 2014)

Rixy said:


> That Rixy guy sure does give me the tingles.


He sure does.

Nohomo.


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

DeeperUnderstanding said:


> Err, this happened to me, which is why I advise not doing it. Only people who were around here in 2011 and 2012, and remember me under my previous S/N, will remember.


I was here then and know who you were, but I don't recall anything like that happening. Dish, girlfriend opcorn


----------



## Schmosby (Jan 26, 2014)

How can it be a popularity contest if no names are mentioned, you guys need to chill.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

I do. 

She's been a prominent character in my maladaptive daydreams.


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

Did you let her know?



JustThisGuy said:


> I do.
> 
> She's been a prominent character in my maladaptive daydreams.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> Did you let her know?


 Pretty much, yea. Heh.


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

nope

i often flirt, or well i used to a little, but anything more is a huge waste of time

and even if something sparked with someone somehow

[where everyone lives]

.............Λ
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............|
.............V

[where i live]

those arrows took way longer than they should have


----------



## Hikikomori2014 (Sep 8, 2014)

how did she respond?



JustThisGuy said:


> Pretty much, yea. Heh.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Elad said:


> nope
> 
> i often flirt, or well i used to a little, but anything more is a huge waste of time
> 
> ...


If you want the dots to be actually invisible try this:

```
[color=#EBF0F4][/color]
```


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

Hikikomori2014 said:


> how did she respond?


Still, uh, figuring things out.


----------



## In a Lonely Place (Mar 26, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> If you want the dots to be actually invisible try this:
> 
> ```
> [color=#EBF0F4][/color]
> ```


i like that

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I more often have friend crushes, like a few users that I think would be cool if they lived near me. Finding someone you think you'd be able to actually date is a tall order but friendship is far less committal and complex of an idea.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

After being in an SAS-started relationship, I probably don't have enough of a presence on here anymore for someone to have a crush on me.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

@In a Lonely Place oh god what have I done?

edit: talking about the massive negative space


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

I have in the past, we PMed a lot. But as others have mentioned, distances kept anything from happening. It's funny, because someone from even further away discovered them and flew out to meet them, they had the money to make things happen. Very jealous.

Now, there are a few members that interest me, but it's not at the level of 'crush', more like "oh, they are cute and interesting". Pre-crushing? haha


----------



## coeur_brise (Oct 7, 2004)

JustThisGuy said:


> Still, uh, figuring things out.


I thought she responded well? :stu
To answer Op's question, yes.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

*Removed*

I'm watching both of you. :twisted


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

Ape in space said:


> I was here then and know who you were, but I don't recall anything like that happening. Dish, girlfriend opcorn


People here egged me on asking out *Removed* (remember her?) She lives an hour away from me.

She told me that she wasn't interested, because of the distance and because I wasn't her type. She was nice in turning me down, though.

Thus, even if I _did_ have a crush on someone else here, I wouldn't make it known. :no She probably was right, although I thought it was cool that there was a girl who was so into horror movies.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

Elad said:


> nope
> 
> i often flirt, or well i used to a little, but anything more is a huge waste of time
> 
> ...


u no crush on me?  </3


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

Does anyone have a crush on me?


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

I have had crushes on quite a few members in my time. Not usually the crushes that depress you and make you pine constantly, but there have been several fertile females here.

However, I had a dream last night about an SAS chick that I kind of like and I woke up depressed.



DeeperUnderstanding said:


> People here egged me on asking out --- (remember her?) She lives an hour away from me.
> 
> She told me that she wasn't interested, because of the distance and because I wasn't her type. She was nice in turning me down, though.
> 
> Thus, even if I _did_ have a crush on someone else here, I wouldn't make it known. :no She probably was right, although I thought it was cool that there was a girl who was so into horror movies.


I remember that. I didn't know that was a crush though. I thought it was just because you lived close.


----------

